# whats your profession and whats your light for it?



## wicky998 (Dec 16, 2019)

title explains it, what do you do for a living and how do you use your lights for it? what light/lights do you use ?

i mean we do have to gratify our obnoxious spending on flashlights to our spouses somehow sometimes dont we? lol .

im a diesel mechanic by trade, wasnt always but am currently, only use my actual flashlights some part of the time, either malkoff mdc 1aa, edcl1t, or my tactition but usually its a dewault light supplied by work mainly bc its already full of grease and i dont have to get my lights filthy.

i baby my lights by no means but getting them full of grease is just another level lol. :thanks:


----------



## pilo7448 (Dec 16, 2019)

Funny subject for because I'm a route slot technician in Las Vegas and I use my light on almost every call I go to (bars, convenience stores mostly) and my work light is my cheapest light (Singfire sf348) at first I didn't want to lose or damage my nice lights but after beating this light to death for 6 months it's still going strong. Not to mention it takes regular triple A's that are provided by my work.. I also utilize a head lamp for lengthier jobs.






Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tac Gunner (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm currently employed as a production maintenance technician although I went to school for aircraft maintenance and have done quite a bit of ag and heavy equipment maintenance prior to my current job. 

For the last two and half years my EDC has been the same, a Fenix LD12 2017 in my front right pocket and a Olight H1 (NW) in my right leg pocket. I use both of these daily doing inspections and repairs. They have both taken some serious abuse but they shrug it right off and keep on going. I would say the H1 by far gets more use than the LD12 because it is so small and handy it takes no time to slip on my head and be hands free.


----------



## The_Big_Ohh (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m a dock worker and we use led lights and uv lights daily to inspect loads for pest/infestations inside trailer and shipping containers.


----------



## id30209 (Dec 17, 2019)

Aircraft maintenance engineer, running one man show for multiple airlines and several aircrafts. 
That being said, i don’t (can’t) go out without headlamp SC604 HI CRI, small flooder like Tana triples or Mcbrat Deuce and some thrower like Fivemega FM1794.
Yes, incans serves me better than LED’s.
Maybe because i love’em...? [emoji3166]
Each rotation i try to use other combo but headlamp is the same every shift.


----------



## Lumen83 (Dec 17, 2019)

I don't use flashlights often for my actually profession (although I always carry an E1E incan at work), but I use them for Search and Rescue which I do on the side. For that, I always have two Olight H1N headlamps and a Surefire G2X in my bag.


----------



## flatline (Dec 17, 2019)

I have a cushy job in a cubicle designing software and diagnosing issues in code. The most important use I have at work for my lights is finding something that's fallen under a desk or conference table.

Clearly, reliability is key and that's why my EDC light rotates between my 10-year-old HDS clicky, my new Zebralight SC53c, or any of my P60 hosts with Malkoff drop-ins.

Only the best will do when a co-worker loses an earring-back...

--flatline


----------



## ven (Dec 17, 2019)

Engineer, have a few torches i rotate. Sometimes bring some from home to use.
Headlamps used daily, always on hard hat. Of course i have back ups. Fav lamp is the H2r neutral white, the xhp50 is amazing in this light. I have a spare just in case!. Also a zebra and an H03 NW.











z2




G2




6P





There are a few more dotted about, nitecore lantern, smaller 14500 types with 219c 4k inside.


----------



## Vemice (Dec 17, 2019)

Retired now so don't use high power stuff much. These two are what takes care of most things. 
Peak always in the pocket. The Mule lights a room, garage or pathway nicely. 
Sapphire to help with dark reading or night trips.
Several others for higher output needs.


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 17, 2019)

I make beer for a living and use my lights to check vats for cleanliness, fluid levels, repairs, and on and on.
These two are my current users, Streamlight 1L 1AA and a G2 with a direct drive 5000k XP-L.
With my known love affair with HDS and Malkoff, the Streamlight came as a pleasant surprise, nice and solid, simple and bright. With a sensible CCT emitter in it, it would see some use outside of the Brewery, but 6000k is great for showing up yeast traces on stainless steel.






P


----------



## ven (Dec 17, 2019)

mmmmm just when i thought my flashlight wants and needs had ended, up bobs P with a cute streamlight:devil:


----------



## richbuff (Dec 17, 2019)

Neighborhood community meeting hall operator, Acebeam X45vn 25,000 lumens, 775 meters throw. We have night meetings, and I use the light for routine after meeting tasks. I occasionally flash my other lights, too. 

Many, many people have seen my various high performance lights during the past five years, and have expressed amazement about such lights, and have heard me answer questions and give brief discourses about high performance lights, but very few actually have been motivated to get into the hobby. 

Of a few thousand different people who have said "Wow! What kind of flashlight is that?", only very few people, that I know of, have gotten into the hobby.

I am so grateful I have. It all started with having to do outside, nighttime routine tasks on the property.


----------



## Polliwog (Dec 17, 2019)

I work as a millwright, where I go to different agricultural business and make repairs. In the past I have always used a Mini Maglight, but with the inconsistency it made me explore other options. Not knowing what to look for in a brand, I did some research and discovered Streamlight. Currently I carry a Streamlight 1l 1aa for work, which is a step up from my mini Maglight. When I'm not at work I carry a Streamlight protac 1aaa. I now have caught the flashlight bug, and I can't wait to see what else is out there.


----------



## aginthelaw (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m a professional flashlight collector and have no earthly reason for having these lights, save for a blackout. I suppose my hobby as a courier calls upon their use in the pre-dawn hours, when i leave packages for all the good little boys & girls bustin their a$$e$ making a weekly pittance for commuting to their places of business and getting har assed by customers...but I digress


----------



## gravelrash (Dec 17, 2019)

I work in IT and frequently find myself creeping around in data centers with hard overhead fluorescent lighting. When I need to poke around a server rack I use a LitraTorch 2.0. It is high CRI so my old eyes can tell the difference between blue and green cables, and has a strong magnet on the back so I can stick it on the rack frame and work hands-free. My HDS Clicky 120 high CRI is for everything else, but an HDS SS40 rotary is trying to take over (so far unsuccessfully).

Fun thread; keep 'em coming.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 17, 2019)

Cool thread. 

I work around roadway construction and maintenance. In sunlight we use mirrors or other shiney objects to focus the sunlight into deep holes and pipes or at times into sink holes. It aint always sunny, so for the initial 25 years we'd use a gigantic incan light. Now early on I learned a few tricks on how to locate things with divining rods, rotating magnets, mirrors and other tools I carry with to this day. Modern tech means I have no idea where most of them are stashed in my work truck. 

Flashlights these days can practically mimic the sunshine without the mirror focusing into cracks, crevices, holes and pipes. My Elzetta Bones for example can light up a dark 50 foot deep manhole in the high contrast of a bright sunny day. On cloudy days it works even better. When I first discovered the virtues of 250+ lumens from a flashlight I used zoomies to tailor the beam like it needed to be. But then I joined CPF. 

At first a Coast HP7 got most of the use, but wanting pocket friendly I used a Coast HP1 for a while. With an eneloop pro the runtime and dimming was respectable. And way brighter than an incan minimag. Then I discovered former SureFire engineer PK's light called the PR-1. That was in 2016 and it's still my daily carry. These days I spread the beam with a Deere Park water bottle cap and when it needs to throw, just remove the cap. An RCR makes it a wee bit brighter too. 

So over time folks I work with know if they need to see in a crack or crevice, a hole or a pipe they look at me and say "can ya help a brutha out?"…… and I oblige. I have extra PR-1's at home and other lights in my truck if the worst thing happens. Now for deep holes I will loan out my Bones as long as the borrower understands they are required to slip the wrist strap over their hand. Usually by then I've just lit the dam hole for them……


----------



## mmalive12 (Dec 17, 2019)

I am a Mechanical Structural Interface Design Engineer AND Electrical Engineer. Dual Engineering. I do not use lights in my profession. I do collect high lumen and specialized lights. Imalent DX80, BLF GT, Sofirn SP70, Nitecore, Fenix, Wowtac just to name a few. My flashlight reviews are based on primarily on build materials, build quality, engineering design, and other important factors. Not just from standpoint of EDC, Tactical.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 18, 2019)

bykfixer when he was a young apprentice -


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm a plumber and I work at a large campus doing maintenance work and use my flashlights several times a day. For the last year or so, I've carried a first gen SF 6PX Pro on my belt and I keep a ten yr old Quark 123 with a special edition warm LED for backup which has performed flawlessly...I also carry an Olight I3OS in case someone wants to borrow a light, so I don't wind up losing one of the others. I carried a ROV "Highbeam 3W" 2AA for about 12 years...it was a damn good light, but issues with the tailcap caused it to become unreliable, so I switched to the 6PX. I'll have to take some pics of them and post them when I get a chance.


----------



## ven (Dec 18, 2019)

Had a look through some work and light pics. Here are a random few pics and various lights in use at work.
H2r which is always on my head!




Inside a small 4t silo




Top of a 40t silo




Compressor








Z2 next to the SCADA system












6p on a robot head













Inspecting the redler conveyor, all those flights i will be replacing over xmas. Literally thousands of the little *beeps* The conveyor length is around 70m, doubled as it runs along the base and comes back on top. You can just make out the ones bellow than transfer tea from the silos, to 4t line bins which then feed machines. These conveyors are in the roof.




Looking up pic of silos, 7x 40 ton and 1 smaller





Section of roof void





Even a zebra gets some use

















Malkoff




Works D2 219c












Even a BOSS


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 18, 2019)

Cool pics! Reminds me of decades ago when I had to help replace a redler system that fed coal boilers...they didn't have the transparent top like the one in your picture though. Man, I remember how thick and HEAVY all the steel panels were so they could hold up to the abrasive coal running through them 24 hrs a day. That was one dirty job!


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 18, 2019)

Yes, I've always noticed how clean Ven's workplace is, but then it is a food factory.
Must a pain in the bott when you're getting stuck in.
P


----------



## ven (Dec 18, 2019)

Toohotruk said:


> Cool pics! Reminds me of decades ago when I had to help replace a redler system that fed coal boilers...they didn't have the transparent top like the one in your picture though. Man, I remember how thick and HEAVY all the steel panels were so they could hold up to the abrasive coal running through them 24 hrs a day. That was one dirty job!



Cool, yes these are used in the mines. It actually does not have the perspex cover, i replace the metal cover with the said. Then run in hand, inspect the flights as it goes by. Once a year these get replaces. L/H scavenger, R/H scavenger, 4 sets of normal flights and repeat 1000's of times. Also little white nylon buckets every other. Tried to upload a slow motion video. 


https://imgur.com/nEdKgN9


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 18, 2019)

Cool vid. So you replace the panel just for inspection, then reinstall the normal panel, or you leave them permanently?


----------



## ven (Dec 18, 2019)

Toohotruk said:


> Cool vid. So you replace the panel just for inspection, then reinstall the normal panel, or you leave them permanently?



Yes , replace the perspex with the metal guard to run for 6 weeks, then inspections. V belts to check/change, gear box oil etc etc. Then annual, remove 3 top guards and replace the flights.

This is getting done on the Sat between xmas and new year






Basically 2 long bars, under conv, raise out of the channel. Then large screw driver/hammer and remove the flights, replacing then with new. They wear on the edge, usually up to 2mm in the duration. This conv runs along for 60 metres or so, so easy 120m + of conveyer . There is the north wall(per vid) and south wall, so another conv running at the other side of the roof feeding other line bins. Then a cross over conv, this is around 1/4 of the length and allows transfers of tea from south to north. 

With so many health and safety regs, you need to be authorised, general permit filled out and signed to work on this equipment. So days of running the conveyors open are well and truly gone. We have to use procedures called LOTO(lock off tag out). These are our own locks with tags identifying the engineer(or tech ops in other cases).


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 18, 2019)

Man, that's going to be monotonous changing all of them! You'll be dreaming of changing them in your sleep, lol.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Dec 18, 2019)

Office job. I don’t use one for work.


----------



## ven (Dec 19, 2019)

Toohotruk said:


> Man, that's going to be monotonous changing all of them! You'll be dreaming of changing them in your sleep, lol.



Oh it is! This will be my 3rd or 4th time now...........


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 19, 2019)

Well I’m a thermal spray technician. I coat different parts with different materials.This is TBC coating on an engine block.


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 19, 2019)

I always thought you were a Refrigeration Engineer....
So which of your Malkoffs do you use at work, TG?
P


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 19, 2019)

Lol my M61T and M361. It’s a pretty old plant and very dark in the rooms. Well when the plasma guns aren't on that is 😁 when the plasma gun fires up its shade 10 shields or a nasty sunburn!


----------



## Eicca (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm a graduate music student at the moment, so my EDC Fenix PD25 gets used mostly as an inspection light at my job as a bicycle mechanic. Super handy for inspecting disc brake pads and bright enough to hunt down the inevitable dropping of tiny parts on the shop floor.

I've got a Fenix PD35 v2.0 that lives in my backpack but will become my bicycle headlamp once I build my helmet mount. My Nitecore SRT7GT is my primary outdoors light and my SRT3 is my around-the-house/middle-of-the-night/secondary EDC light.

My Lumintop Tool hangs around as a general backup. I might gift it to a family member.

My Streamlight ProTac HL and Surefire P2X Fury are also more on backup duty now that I've discovered the magic of USB-rechargeable 18650s. I'll toss one in a pack whenever going outdoors or on long trips.


----------



## wicky998 (Dec 19, 2019)

ven you have some really nice torches man . good shots too!

if i were to whip my phone out at the last job i had to take a picture id be run outta there so quick . and id be so nervous leaving some in my desk drawer

are those the original switches on the SFs?


----------



## CanadianGuy (Dec 19, 2019)

Been a "cable guy" contractor for the phone company for the past 13 years. I've lost a bunch of headlamps and flashlights in that time, and I've never been one to buy fancy lights. At least now even the cheap ones are nice and bright with decent throw. I often just use my phone light unless I'm up a telephone pole in the dark like earlier this evening. It sucks that the sun sets at 4:30 pm here. At least the days will start getting longer in a couple days!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm a plumber working on new construction and am currently using a Wowtac A2S on my hard hat. The modes and neutral white is nice plus around 400 lumens on high and about 900 lumens on turbo all the modes are used often. I've been stuck in areas working with no light at all and even in daytime working near the ceiling you can end up looking in a dark place with bright sunlight shutting down your iris so you can't see due to contrast. I've had to pop on turbo to see things and at my age it helps a bunch to focus on things too. I've had the headlamp knocked off my helmet several times with only a little nice to the light and at 18-24 foot I was surprised it still worked. I plan on buying another one as a backup when I can afford it. With the 3400mah 18650 I've gone from heavy use 2-3 days without recharging to a week and a half occasional use without recharging. I have a cheap Lumintop AAA tool on my keychain that gets occasional use and a Fenix HL60R at home that I also use around the house. I find the more I use a headlamp the less I bother with hand held lights once you get use to reaching up and clicking it and it is there and no hands which you need for hanging on a ladder with one hand and have the other hand free to work.


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 20, 2019)

Hmmm...you may have convinced me to buy a Wowtac. They have a 500 lm version for 15.99 right now...despite the cheesy name, it could be a winner. Not out much and if they hold up to plumber abuse, they must be fairly tough.

Edit: Man, looking around on Amazon, they have some crazy looking headlamps these days, lol.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 20, 2019)

Toohotruk said:


> Hmmm...you may have convinced me to buy a Wowtac. They have a 500 lm version for 15.99 right now...despite the cheesy name, it could be a winner. Not out much and if they hold up to plumber abuse, they must be fairly tough.
> 
> Edit: Man, looking around on Amazon, they have some crazy looking headlamps these days, lol.


I would recommend considering the 1000 lumen version especially if you are choosing neutral white as the highest mode is turbo and the other modes are I think percentage based off turbo which makes all of them about 1/2 of what the 1000 lumen version is and you get a slightly smaller USB battery (2600mah vs 3400mah for the A2S). If you have light pollution you will find the higher modes very useful and the larger battery included with it also. I took the top strap off my headlamp and bought a cheap ebay camo single strap for it so I could leave it on my helmet. There are a lot of headlamps out there I strongly recommend consulting flashlight sites/forums for reviews instead of Amazon reviews as often the output/runtimes are nowwhere near accurate. I think the ~200 lumen mode on mine is more like 125-150 lumens partially do to the lower output of the neutral LED. I had a guy at one job site that I demonstrated my headlamp to and he bought a clone headlamp with 3 light barrels (LEDs) for a little cheaper with 2 batteries and charger and on high mine was brighter than his and a smoother beam and not that glaring bluish color that over time tires you out even though brighter.


----------



## ven (Dec 20, 2019)

wicky998 said:


> ven you have some really nice torches man . good shots too!
> 
> if i were to whip my phone out at the last job i had to take a picture id be run outta there so quick . and id be so nervous leaving some in my desk drawer
> 
> are those the original switches on the SFs?



Thank you, pretty much all my surefires now have either 10a jud or McClicky switches. I do like the original UI, but its awkward for single hand use. Also with programable p60's and ones with more than 1 level, clicky makes life easier. Of course back in the day for bulbs, no issue with modes.


----------



## ven (Dec 20, 2019)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I find the more I use a headlamp the less I bother with hand held lights once you get use to reaching up and clicking it and it is there and no hands which you need for hanging on a ladder with one hand and have the other hand free to work.




Exactly the same for me, not sure time wise how long i have been using headlamp/s for. Guess 24m+(i totally loose track of time). I have to deliberately use hand held torches in work , like go out of my way deliberate!. Being on my hard hat, its just there without any thought. Endless times(literally several times a day, every day) pop off hard hat and hand it to someone or use myself. Or stick it to something and use as a work lamp. The usefulness of a magnetic lamp, easy to remove/ fit head band(excellent and so much better than zebra's). I honestly could not want for any more in a lamp. Its damn near perfect for my uses, as you say allows 2 hands to be free. 

I have a couple of headlamps at home, a zebra for dog/garden and house use. Another H03(not bad value, i am sure i only paid a little over 20 bucks) in NW which lives next to a c2 in the glove box. I have not used a torch when working on the car for ages, always the lamp. I have even washed the car in the dark with the headlamp!!! How sad am i lol. Why? because i can haha. It also shows up dirt better imo than actual day light.


----------



## ven (Dec 20, 2019)

This is my glove box lighting, H03 for ease when working on car


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 20, 2019)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I would recommend considering the 1000 lumen version especially if you are choosing neutral white as the highest mode is turbo and the other modes are I think percentage based off turbo which makes all of them about 1/2 of what the 1000 lumen version is and you get a slightly smaller USB battery (2600mah vs 3400mah for the A2S). If you have light pollution you will find the higher modes very useful and the larger battery included with it also. I took the top strap off my headlamp and bought a cheap ebay camo single strap for it so I could leave it on my helmet. There are a lot of headlamps out there I strongly recommend consulting flashlight sites/forums for reviews instead of Amazon reviews as often the output/runtimes are nowwhere near accurate. I think the ~200 lumen mode on mine is more like 125-150 lumens partially do to the lower output of the neutral LED. I had a guy at one job site that I demonstrated my headlamp to and he bought a clone headlamp with 3 light barrels (LEDs) for a little cheaper with 2 batteries and charger and on high mine was brighter than his and a smoother beam and not that glaring bluish color that over time tires you out even though brighter.



You talked me into it...I ordered one for $24.99 with the neutral LED, higher lumens and high cap battery. It was a little cheaper because it won't show up until after the first. I figured I'd give the Post Office a break, my gf is a mail carrier and she makes me feel guilty for ordering stuff online this time of year, lol.


----------



## wicky998 (Dec 20, 2019)

TG what type of engine was that??


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 21, 2019)

That is an experimental opposing piston engine. There’s a piston on one side of the block and one on the other. They slam together well almost together and you get a ton of compression. This type of engine has been around in the airplane worlds for many years but a customer is adapting it to semi tractor trailers


----------



## wicky998 (Dec 21, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> That is an experimental opposing piston engine. There’s a piston on one side of the block and one on the other. They slam together well almost together and you get a ton of compression. This type of engine has been around in the airplane worlds for many years but a customer is adapting it to semi tractor trailers



That's sweet! What type of coating did you put on it?


----------



## jabe1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Toohotruk said:


> You talked me into it...I ordered one for $24.99 with the neutral LED, higher lumens and high cap battery. It was a little cheaper because it won't show up until after the first. I figured I'd give the Post Office a break, my gf is a mail carrier and she makes me feel guilty for ordering stuff online this time of year, lol.



where did you find it for $25? Shoot me a PM if you have a minute. Thanks.


----------



## Tachead (Dec 21, 2019)

ven said:


> Had a look through some work and light pics. Here are a random few pics and various lights in use at work.
> H2r which is always on my head!
> 
> 
> ...


You have as good of taste in tools as you have in lights Ven[emoji6]. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## BluGrass (Dec 22, 2019)

Fire sprinkler inspections. Inspect piping and valves in all kinds of different commercial facilities office buildings, hospitals, warehouses. I use a Malkoff M61HOT for lighting up pipe and sprinkler heads that are sometimes 30-40 feet in the air. Really helps for spotting corrosion. Also some of these central plants/pump houses have inadequate lighting. I will also carry my MDC CR123 neutral for reading name plates and inside controllers when not so much light is needed. The low/medium setting is perfect for not blinding you or washing out lettering.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks for kind words Tac

Love it blugrass, got to have a bit of gene:thumbsup:


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 22, 2019)

wicky998 said:


> That's sweet! What type of coating did you put on it?



It’s called TBC. “thermal barrier coating” it’s used on parts that get hot,To hot. It lowers the substrate temperature considerably. You see a lot of people using it on engine exhaust systems.


----------



## ftumch33 (Dec 23, 2019)

Fiber Optic Technician for a major NYC Telco. 
I used to carry a Surefire 9P with an MT-G2 drop in. Lovey 5000k creamy vanilla. It was and still is my favorite but nowadays, I carry a Malkoff Wildact V6 and a Rofis R3. 
Typically in manholes, backyards, under building foundations in NYC


----------



## Eldiablojoe (Dec 23, 2019)

Just retired after a few decades of pushing a radio car in the Los Angeles area. I started out back in '89 with a rechargeable Streamlight SL-20X. Man, that was the go-to for almost 10 years. What a great light. keep it between your legs so you ALWAYS had to grab it and have it in your hand when you got out of the hoop. Awesome, heavy-duty light. When not immediately needed, fit easily and could be quickly deployed from a sap pocket.

I've worn the Surefire 6P on the Sam Browne for a long time also as a secondary. I invested in a nice Malkoff Hound Dog, but it mostly resided in my bail-out bag (aka bug-out bag or 10-33 bag). 

My true go-to the last few years was this customized (engraving and logo hidden) Streamlight HL-USB. Clipped great onto the taser thigh-holster's leg strap. A few years ago I added a Malkoff drop-in to the 6P. The smaller Malkoff was a personal indulgence but hasn't received much use. The Fenix was a Christmas gift from a judge I worked for briefly. One of the few truly good guys sitting behind a bench.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 23, 2019)

A police officer?


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 23, 2019)

jabe1 said:


> where did you find it for $25? Shoot me a PM if you have a minute. Thanks.



PM sent.


----------



## Dave D (Dec 25, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> A police officer?



I do hope so! Either that or he’s a random dude that litteraly like pushing a radio car around L.A.!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm a honey bee health specialist in northern California, I use normal led lights for counting cells within a 3 inch pipe as ln2 gases off, its smokey/foggy, flashlights enable me to cut the cells before the ln2 totally gasses off. If you had to wait for the ln2 to gas totally off it takes longer. I also use flashlights to see eggs to ensure the queen is laying in inclement weather, shade or overcast. I use UV lights to positively identify American foulbrood a bacterial disease which flouresses under UV.

My other hobby that turned into quite a job since my accident in 10/2017 that paralyzed me is crosspollinating and propagating haworthia(a succulent that grows in southern Africa near the coast) That said, having a day job requires most of my work being done at night or early morning. I am a huge fan of headlamps and have 10 or more, mainly using 18650 lights with longer runtimes

Rob


----------



## ven (Dec 25, 2019)

That sounds very interesting scuba


----------



## wicky998 (Dec 25, 2019)

ven said:


> That sounds very interesting scuba




+1 scuba , i have a buddy of mine that does it as a hobby. never seen him use a uv light tho, maybe he does idk, but ill mention it next time we talk


P.S. glad to see this thread is doing well .


----------



## UnderPar (Dec 25, 2019)

Am an electrical engineer but haven't practiced my profession for so many years already since I am part of the management team of our company. But I do carry a Zebralight SC63w everyday. I sometimes compliment it with another ZL model or other lights that I feel like carrying. A Nitecore Tube is also permanently attached on my briefcase for years already which I plan to replace with the new Nitecore Tiki.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Dec 26, 2019)

ven said:


> That sounds very interesting scuba



+3 an interesting but surprisingly important job


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Dec 26, 2019)

wicky998 said:


> +1 scuba , i have a buddy of mine that does it as a hobby. never seen him use a uv light tho, maybe he does idk, but ill mention it next time we talk
> 
> 
> P.S. glad to see this thread is doing well .



Thanks guys! Your friend may not know this trick, he can check it out online. I do hope though that he never has to use a uv light it's a bad thing, in most states colonies with American Foulbrood are required to burn!

Rob


----------



## awol (Dec 26, 2019)

I work as an aircraft mechanic,
I carry a Lumintop tool AAA for edc,
For walk arounds; I use a Emisar D1S (Fenix TK09 XPL HI as a backup).
For involved work; a Fenix HP12 headlamp (Wowtac A2 as a backup/loaner).

New light I've been testing is a D4v2 SST20 4000K, while it doesn't have the throw like the D1S or TK09, it's color is nice.

I am awaiting FW3A XPL HI 7A

My current and past coworkers, in multiple cities, seem to use Streamlight Stingers. I rarely run into anyone who is interested in flashlights though. Only one of the companies I've worked for supplied CR123s, even then there was only a handful who used Surefire.


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Dec 28, 2019)

awol said:


> I work as an aircraft mechanic,
> I carry a Lumintop tool AAA for edc,
> For walk arounds; I use a Emisar D1S (Fenix TK09 XPL HI as a backup).
> For involved work; a Fenix HP12 headlamp (Wowtac A2 as a backup/loaner).
> ...



I have a friend who is an Airplane mechanic, this was a few years back but he was using a hand held flashlight, until I mentioned to try out a headlamp. He thanked me over and over again. For yourself I am not sure if the Fenix or wowtac has a magnet, but that may be helpful, I know Nitecore(highly recommend 18650 for runtimes) and olight have magnets on the opening end. Thanks for sharing!

Rob


----------



## awol (Dec 28, 2019)

ScubaSnyder said:


> I have a friend who is an Airplane mechanic, this was a few years back but he was using a hand held flashlight, until I mentioned to try out a headlamp. He thanked me over and over again. For yourself I am not sure if the Fenix or wowtac has a magnet, but that may be helpful, I know Nitecore(highly recommend 18650 for runtimes) and olight have magnets on the opening end. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Rob



Thanks, neither have magnets, but I try not to have anything that could be forgotten on/in the planes.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 28, 2019)

ScubaSnyder said:


> I have a friend who is an Airplane mechanic, this was a few years back but he was using a hand held flashlight, until I mentioned to try out a headlamp. He thanked me over and over again. For yourself I am not sure if the Fenix or wowtac has a magnet, but that may be helpful, I know Nitecore(highly recommend 18650 for runtimes) and olight have magnets on the opening end. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Rob



Wouldn't be useful for the Fenix to have a magnet as the design doesn't have it easily removable from the headband attachment. The Wowtac could use a magnet on it would be nice to buy a secondary tailcap with a magnet on it but for my purposes my headlamp stays on my hardhat I have a cheap secondary COB light with a magnet on it but in some situations a magnet just attracts junk metal and could possibly snag itself on metal when you are in a tight spot when using it on a hard hat. I did buy a cheap chinese COB/LED headlamp on Ebay that is pretty nifty for under $5. It comes with an 18650 battery (probably 1000-1200mah) and has a magnet on it that I have used around the house instead of having to put on a headlamp.


----------



## nimdabew (Dec 28, 2019)

Pilot. I built a custom (I think the last count is at 8 built total) triple N219C 4000k 90+ CRI light with a frosted throw beam. Works great at rural airports with no one around. 
Zebralight H53Fc is around my neck when I am in the cockpit though.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm a career Paramedic (911/Flight-Critical Care/ TEMS-Tactical) and Firefighter, I have been involved since 1979

I work primarily night shifts, and I use a combination of SureFires/Malkoff's/StreamLights/Pelicans.

My first good flashlight was an L.A. Screw Smoke-Cutter in 1982 (Mag Lights before that), a StreamLight SL-20 in 1985, and then Surefire 6P's and a 9P in 1995.

I've used more flashlights, over the years, then I can remember.


----------



## The Hawk (Jan 4, 2020)

I am a retired Parole Officer. I carried a mag lite for 20 years while performing many duties. Now my EDC is a Lumintop Tool AAA and a Streamlight Micro Stream USB. I carry them for night time trips to the bathroom to turn beer into urine.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 5, 2020)

RWT1405 said:


> I'm a career Paramedic (911/Flight-Critical Care/ TEMS-Tactical) and Firefighter, I have been involved since 1979
> 
> I work primarily night shifts, and I use a combination of SureFires/Malkoff's/StreamLights/Pelicans.
> 
> ...



How did the smoke cutter compare to traditional lights at the time? Say the Eveready Captain or Rayovac Sportsman……
I noticed no Kel-Lites mentioned. Lack of availability perhaps? 

For night shift I used the same minimag and 2D Maglite until 2014.

Regarding the 6 and 9P models, you guys must have thought aside from the crazy cost of fueling those things, that flashlights will never be brighter than these things. 

I know police, young ones who carry incan SL 20's to this day. That was a game changer too.

For night shift I used the same minimag and incan 2D from the early 90's until 2014. One summer night I saw what a 350 lumen LED light could do and shortly after LED lights became my work lights. A Coast HP7 zoomis and Maglite 2D have been replaced by an Elzetta Bones and PKDL PR-1 (among others). Oh, and a 270 something lumen minimag. Both the 2D and HP7 a stay in my truck and get occasional use.


----------



## Unicorn (Jan 8, 2020)

I've been doing security again, so Fenix UC35 at all times, and a Maglite Magcharger LED at night. Not as much output, but tighter beam for longer distance and it has a nice long run time. Plus a LED rechargeable spotlight in the car.

Prior to that it was mostly looking for dropped pins, springs, and the occasional screw at work (gun store, sales and armorer... still sort of part time there).


----------



## BluGrass (Jan 9, 2020)

Malkoff checking a fire pump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 9, 2020)

BG nice photos

i used to build and commission emergency fire equipment and i wish i wouldve had my malkoff i do now for it.

all i had wish a older headlight (cant even remember what it was)


----------



## BluGrass (Jan 10, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> BG nice photos
> 
> i used to build and commission emergency fire equipment and i wish i wouldve had my malkoff i do now for it.
> 
> all i had wish a older headlight (cant even remember what it was)



Thanks wicky. I do the inspection side now. But spent 13 years on the install side. We do the annual flow tests which is one of the coolest aspects of the job. This particular pump is 1500 GPM @ 160 psi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 10, 2020)

BluGrass said:


> Thanks wicky. I do the inspection side now. But spent 13 years on the install side. We do the annual flow tests which is one of the coolest aspects of the job. This particular pump is 1500 GPM @ 160 psi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to love testing them when I did it. it was the best part lol



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldiablojoe (Jan 11, 2020)

thermal guy said:


> A police officer?


Sorry for the delay. Yes, exactly.


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 12, 2020)

Lol all’s good. Thanks for your service!


----------



## pilo7448 (Jan 12, 2020)

Is it me or there a lot of inspectors here?.. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## rexdriver85 (Jan 12, 2020)

When I was a heavy truck technician / diesel engine rebuilder for around 13 years, I used various versions of the Streamlight Strion for all that time. Some either lost, or broken beyond repair, but served me very well. 

Now I am a power generation technician in the field and also work on fire pumps like the gentleman above, though I only work on diesel ones. Since I've been in the field I've been using a Nitecore P12 2015 model.

In December I set off to find a new flashlight for work and now I've fallen down a rabbit hole which brought me to r/flashlight first and now here. 

I have an SLN incoming from Vihn which will become my new work flashlight.


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 12, 2020)

rexdriver85 said:


> When I was a heavy truck technician / diesel engine rebuilder for around 13 years, I used various versions of the Streamlight Strion for all that time. Some either lost, or broken beyond repair, but served me very well.
> 
> Now I am a power generation technician in the field and also work on fire pumps like the gentleman above, though I only work on diesel ones. Since I've been in the field I've been using a Nitecore P12 2015 model.
> 
> ...


why just the strion for so long?

just curious, 

was it bc they just worked??

I'm doing the same thing and I could never see me using a strion for my day to day tasks bc it's to big/to bright 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rexdriver85 (Jan 12, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> why just the strion for so long?
> 
> just curious,
> 
> ...



Streamlight strions, stingers, and knuckleheads are extremely commonplace in repair shops. Not really sure why, it's just what guys end up buying and using. They are durable (drop many times a day and keep working), bright, and have dedicated chargers. Non-flashlight people (me until recently) didn't really know there was much better out there. I always thought Streamlights were top of the line flashlights. Plus you can buy them on the tool truck that comes to the shop every week, and if it breaks they take care of the warranty for you.

As far as being too big and too bright? Not sure I can agree there, the Strion is pretty small, and it lived either in my back pocket or on my toolbox. Stingers are much bigger, would never carry one of those on my person. They also have LMH modes so you don't have to use it on full blast all of the time. 

Lately I've been using an FW3A out in the field and it's been awesome, but too finicky to be reliable due to a poor battery tube design. Plus, I don't think it will handle abuse over time. 

You said you are in the same line of work, what have you been using?


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 12, 2020)

rexdriver85 said:


> Streamlight strions, stingers, and knuckleheads are extremely commonplace in repair shops. Not really sure why, it's just what guys end up buying and using. They are durable (drop many times a day and keep working), bright, and have dedicated chargers. Non-flashlight people (me until recently) didn't really know there was much better out there. I always thought Streamlights were top of the line flashlights. Plus you can buy them on the tool truck that comes to the shop every week, and if it breaks they take care of the warranty for you.
> 
> As far as being too big and too bright? Not sure I can agree there, the Strion is pretty small, and it lived either in my back pocket or on my toolbox. Stingers are much bigger, would never carry one of those on my person. They also have LMH modes so you don't have to use it on full blast all of the time.
> 
> ...


I somehow got the strion and stinger confused (size wise)

I was just thinking of the tool truck coming by. my uncle works at a body shop and alot of guys there gets streamlight.

the warrenty thing makes alot of sense

but I often times don't really need a ton of light, nothing over 80 or so lumens for 90% of my tasks.

I carry the streamlight 2aaa in my breast pocket (have been for years) and a mdc 1aa in pants pocket. but only ever use it on low and medium.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rexdriver85 (Jan 13, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> I somehow got the strion and stinger confused (size wise)
> 
> I was just thinking of the tool truck coming by. my uncle works at a body shop and alot of guys there gets streamlight.
> 
> ...



The Streamlight pen lights are also super popular, I’ve had a few but just preferred a flashlight that was a little more substantial in the hand. 

I backed a piece of heavy equipment over one of my Strions once, the body became a little egg shaped and I had to use pliers to remove the tail cap, but it still worked fine for years after that. 

But now I am having fun trying out all other kinds of lights, really enjoying warm HCRI emitters. Especially since I do a lot of wiring repairs, can’t believe it took all these years to discover them, lol.


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 13, 2020)

rexdriver85 said:


> The Streamlight pen lights are also super popular, I’ve had a few but just preferred a flashlight that was a little more substantial in the hand.
> 
> I backed a piece of heavy equipment over one of my Strions once, the body became a little egg shaped and I had to use pliers to remove the tail cap, but it still worked fine for years after that.
> 
> But now I am having fun trying out all other kinds of lights, really enjoying warm HCRI emitters. Especially since I do a lot of wiring repairs, can’t believe it took all these years to discover them, lol.


i hear that bro

those SL are tough as nails 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2020)

I see a lot of mechanics using Stingers. But that is folks with gigantic tool chests nearby iin their "bay" of a shop. 
My mechanic uses a Stylus Pro mostly. 

The Strion is a great light too. I have an older Stinger and Strion that start on high but if I used them for work I'd buy updated ones and ten tap them to start on low.


----------



## ven (Jan 15, 2020)

H2r stuck over a nice 20-30ft drop:duck:


----------



## Grijon (Jan 15, 2020)

Love this thread!

I run a concrete mixer for a living and use Thrunite NW headlamps.


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 15, 2020)

ven 

you taking those pics with your phone ?


----------



## ven (Jan 16, 2020)

wicky998 said:


> ven
> 
> you taking those pics with your phone ?




Correct mr wicky, pretty much all my pics are by phone these days.


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 16, 2020)

ven said:


> Correct mr wicky, pretty much all my pics are by phone these days.



[emoji1303] 

Didn’t know if your job had you using a point and shoot camera 

I know a guy who was a Systems turnover who had to carry a little camera around . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Jan 17, 2020)

I do have a canon with slow motion video, the dogs doodars back 10yrs . Since phones have come on, it pretty much sits in my other tool box. Slow motion can be very useful for fault finding, many forget they have this useful tool.


----------



## torchsarecool (Jan 17, 2020)

Im a groundsman on a holiday park. Do all sorts, plumbing, groundwork, gardening, fencing etc. Outside all year in all weathers. 
Ive been using my tool 2.0 AA mostly. Sometimes my eagtac d25c (xpg dedome) if im lone working late and want the throw for security.
I dabble on youtube to, maybe one day ill make a living from that. One can dream..


----------



## Falcon9h (Jan 19, 2020)

Welp... due to invisible medical problems I haven't been able to work since 05. Last job was a drug/alcohol counselor in a hospital detox. Smart enough to work nights! Used my (still have it) ARC LS to do rounds.
Now you could say that I'm a canine dad. 🐕🔦 I do lots of night walks so I use whatever fits my mood, usually one of my mooded 4c mags. (quad XM-L's, still very capable) I can hold it under my arm when I'm picking up poop, and since I have pretty lousy night vision I need a good 500 lumens to be comfortable and see everything around me. Plus it's a good skull cracker should the wrong crowd come around in this rural area. Sometimes I'll take a Noctigon meteor at dusk so I can use the bicycle strobe mode so I don't get whacked out by beyond-stupid drivers.


----------



## jmcf1949 (Jan 19, 2020)

I am a retired weld inspector inspecting truck frame welds for Chrysler. Used my Surefire Peacekeeper daily as it offered a white beam with no artifacts or rings.


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Trucker ...... Streamlight 4AA Luxeon. Cheap common cells, doesnt get cold in winter, throws fairly well for only 42 lumens. Has never failed to work yet either.


----------



## jrgold (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m a pm for a general contractor. Among other things we do a lot of fire repairs, and my niche is mostly the older homes, victorians (in SF), and apartment rebuilds. Strange mix, but just how it ended up. I walk into boarded up homes, with no electricity and little light. There’s sometimes homeless surprises camping out inside too. I carry an md4 when walking into a boarded up house, it’s not maglite sized, but could still give a pretty good knock to the head if I had to. I also carry a smaller edc light on me. Today’s carry was a d4vn. I take a lot of iPhone picts in these places and a floody high cri beam really helps the photos turn out. 

https://imgur.com/gallery/mOR8MZT


----------



## Fish 14 (Mar 14, 2020)

I DESIGN FABRICATE AND INSTALL CUSTOM CAR WASHES. IE JET BRITE, FULLERS, AND YOUR BASIC GAS STATION CAR WASHES. MAG LITE FOR ON THE JOB. AND IN MY POCKET AS A TAC LIGHT I CARRY A MALKOFF MD2 WITH A M91T IN A 22.3 HEAD. THAT LIGHT REPLACED MY TACTICIAN. THE TACTICIAN HAD TO MANY GIMMICKY FETURES FOR A DUTY LIGHT.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weld Inspector (Mar 15, 2020)

Big mystery for my proffesion,Im a certified welding inspector i work in alot of powerplants around the country

For work I love the dependability of my olight

Around my neck a lanyard with a olight S1

In my pocket a olight S2 and a battery case with 3 spare 16340's 

And on my hard hat a h2r nova in neutral


----------



## luipermom (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm maintenance engineer in a wastewater plant, so my EDC flashlight is useful many times when I need to examine something in a little electric board or we have a blackout and need to have a look in a electrical room.

Almost every day I have to get out mi flashlight of my pocket for using it in any moment, so I think it's a good companion for me.


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2020)

Weld Inspector said:


> Big mystery for my proffesion,Im a certified welding inspector i work in alot of powerplants around the country
> 
> 
> And on my hard hat a h2r nova in neutral




Snap!!!





Love the H2r neutral, i have many nichia's of all kinds, most LEDs in most temps. But the(i guess around) 4000k ish of xhp50, in the soft diffused beam is amazing. Might be 80 CRI, but it is spot on. I use medium the most, maybe 140-160lm ish . Mine gets used 5 days a week, many times each day. 

I do have 3 surefires for those other uses in work, the z2 with 219b triple





Back up H2r along with a couple of others
*​*


----------



## 1936jdb (May 5, 2020)

I'm a commercial, industrial, and residential electrician. I use lights ALOT. Currently carrying a Nitecore mh20. Really works great, but still wish someone would make an infinity adjustable tail control (ala smart of, D10). Maybe someday...


----------



## Spin (May 7, 2020)

I'm a retired, (16 years ago) 911 operator in the inner city. One time the majority of the lights went out & the backup emergency generator refused to turn on. I was the only civilian on the fourth floor who had a flashlight. I loaned my light for restroom purposes as well as lighting the stairs to exit the building when the shift was over. I told everybody to purchase a cheap light with an extra battery for emergency purposes. Not one person heeded my advice! Since my retirement i wonder if they ever had another power outage! Even my sister refuses to purchase a small light to put in her pocketbook. She said she has no need for one! Some day she will learn! A simple device to deter a fall or walking into unseen obstacles. Broken bones is a painful way of gaining an education!


----------



## rearmount (May 7, 2020)

Former firefighter, now a medical student. In my pocket is a Preon 2 MK3. Great color rendition for examining patients and the copper's antimicrobial aspect gives me a warm fuzzy.

When I was a firefighter, I used Streamlight Survivors and Vulcans on the fire ground, a Surefire E2e clipped in my pocket, and one time, a Surefire 9P attached to my helmet.


----------



## Mike 208 (May 7, 2020)

I'm a Alarm Response Officer for a large alarm company in the Los Angeles area. I change the flashlights I use every so often, but currently I'm using a Surefire Centurion 3-cell with a LED drop-in as primary and a Streamlight Microstream USB as a back-up.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 7, 2020)

These days with smart phones and a light app few people carry a flashlight now.. I've been carrying a flashlight so long that when the power goes out I forget I have a smart phone light.


----------



## wicky998 (May 10, 2020)

rearmount said:


> Former firefighter, now a medical student. In my pocket is a Preon 2 MK3. Great color rendition for examining patients and the copper's antimicrobial aspect gives me a warm fuzzy.
> 
> When I was a firefighter, I used Streamlight Survivors and Vulcans on the fire ground, a Surefire E2e clipped in my pocket, and one time, a Surefire 9P attached to my helmet.



I actually just recommend my sister this light, she’s emt. 

Seems like your digging it yes? What cells are you running in it?? If I can pick your brain a little [emoji1]


----------



## AlienBug (May 15, 2020)

Print and broadcast media

Fenix LD-12


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Jul 30, 2020)

I've been working as a library assistant for going on 9 years now. Sometimes the layout of AC ducts and even the distribution of ceiling lights makes for fairly dark aisles, so a torch always comes in handy to check the shelves. Not exactly a lumen-intensive activity, but boy do you miss the light if you don't bring it :candle:

I've used a number of torches over the years, but my own pick is the Convoy S2 (not S2+). It fits my hands nicely and the deep reflector tightens the spill to just the perfect diameter.


----------

